# At a loss of words



## tsatago (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Everybody!

I need some serious advice.

I don't trust my husband anymore, I thought I would feel better after we got married but it hasn't! I have trouble believing anything he tells me because he has lied to me so many times in the past. It got to the point where I decided to end the relationship, when he found out he said things would change, they did change which is why I decided to marry him. We dated four years, so I figured that it would be the right thing to do and I do love and care for him very much. 

The thing is that the lying started again he lies to me about little things that really don't need to be lied about. In the past he lied to me about other women, he left me to go drinking with his buddies while I was sick having a miscarriage, he stood me up multiple times to hang with his buddies and because he had to take care of things at his moms house. 

Now that he has started lying again, I find myself being scared, angry and cold towards him. I feel like I made the biggest mistake of my life, and I just want to move out! My feelings for him have changed so much, I don't want him to touch me, I just don't want anything to do with him anymore.

Please give me advice, I don't know what to do, what step should I take next?


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Relationships are built on trust, and he has lost yours. He's also done a number of things to erode that feeling that he is there for you. I don't blame you for feeling the way you do.

Is there any way he'd agree to go to marriage counseling? It might be a safe place to explain your feelings to him so he gets why this is important.


----------



## tsatago (Jan 17, 2013)

We have gone to counseling before we got married. I just have no interest in fixing things anymore, I really thought he had changed. I Don't respect him anymore. I can't be with someone I don't respect. I have move to another room, I'm trying to figure out what the next step should be.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

does he know you feel like this?


----------



## tsatago (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes he does, whenever I talk to him about things, he gets quiet for a few day and then pretends as though everything is ok. We had a huge fight last night, and I just let everything out. I just want out, I don't want to feel like this anymore, I don't know who to turn. My parents will just say I should stay with him, but I really don't want to. I'm starting to really dislike him. His not a bad person, but I just can't stand being lied to.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

It sounds like you already know what you have to do. It's time to talk to a lawyer...


----------

